# Two new parkour titles for Lily!



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations to you both. What a great achievement


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Very nice! Great relationship between you and Lily 😍!


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Fun to watch! Lily did great!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations - definitely fun to watch.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Way to go team Lily.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

WOOT WOOT!!!!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Really good work from Team Lily!


----------

